# Karpfengewässer in Holland ?



## Peter 3679 (24. Mai 2007)

Kann mir jemand ein schönes Karpfengewässer in der Nähe von Aachen nennen, in dem man wenn die Schonzeit zu Ende ist auch schön auf Hecht fischen kann ? Habe den Vispas 2007. Wie siehts denn an der Maas selber aus? Altarm oder See der mit der Maas verbunden ist wäre super. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Borusse (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Holland ?*

Hi 

Karpfen und Hechte kannst Du in allen Maasseen fangen.
Für Karpfen würde ich Dir den Visplas in Stevensweert empfehlen. Der See ist einer der wenigen Seen, die keine Verbindung zur Maas haben, aber trozdem einen guten Fischbestand. 
Schau Dir einfach mal auf Google Earth die Seen zwischen Maasbracht und Roermond an, dort wird sich sicher das richtige finden lassen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Jogibär (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Holland ?*

Da reicht aber der Vispas nicht aus. Hier ist zusätzlich die Maasplassenvergunning erforderilch. Die gibts übrigens für 6 - 7 € auch in den deutschen Angelshops. Und einige der Seen sind auch in Privatbesitz. Also erst in die Erlaubnis gucken.


----------



## Peter 3679 (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Holland ?*

Könnt ihr mir denn sagen wo ich so einen Maassee finde ? Kenne mich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Der See sollte aber nicht zu groß sein. Vielen Dank.


----------



## hannes (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Holland ?*

Hi Peter

schaue dir doch die Gegend einmal bei Google Erth oder Google Maps an - Die Seen ziehen sich entlang der Maas ab etwa Stevensweert, über Roemond weiter in Richtung Venlo.

Hatte vor evtl. Morgen oder am Dienstag an die Maas zu fahren und es auf Zander und Aal zu versuchen. Habe deswegen eine Zeitspanne von ca 16.00 - ?? ins Auge gefasst. An die Maas deshalb, da man dort auch länger wie 1 Std. nach Sonnenuntergang fischen darf.

HIER würde ich hinfahren, oder als Ausweichstelle/n dies HIER anpeilen.

Falls Du Interesse hättest dich anzuschliessen nimm Kontakt über PN auf.


----------



## Peter 3679 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Holland ?*

Hallo Hännes. Danke für dein Angebot. Würde gerne mitkommen, muß aber heute und morgen leider arbeiten. Ein anderes mal gerne wenn ich es früh genug weiß. Wünsche dir viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.


----------



## hannes (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Holland ?*

Petri Dank





Peter 3679 schrieb:


> ....Würde gerne mitkommen, muß aber heute und morgen leider arbeiten.
> 
> Das hab ich zum Glück hinter mir :q
> 
> ...




Kann man mal über "alte Zeiten" quatschen - bin gebürtiger Stolberger, besser gesagt Büsbacher - ganz genau gesagt ein original  "Baareschesser" aus dem Tiefental


----------



## Peter 3679 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Karpfengewässer in Holland ?*

Vielen Dank Hännes. Fahre wohl nächsten Samstag mit meiner Familie 3 Wochen nach Holland ( Breskens ). Werde natürlich meine Angel mitnehmen ( wovon meine Frau noch nix weiß ) und werde dort mal ne Runde fischen. Weiß zwar noch nicht wo man dort fischen kann, aber das werde Ich schon sehen.


----------

